# PEAR WOOD



## foureyes45 (Nov 22, 2013)

I Had  a  church member call and ask if I wanted some  Pear wood...Heck Yes..I did not expect so much...One truck load not split and another next week....that should last a few months....can't wait to try some ....


----------



## themule69 (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice score.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 22, 2013)

Best kind of smoke wood is free smoke wood!!  Nice score!!


----------



## seenred (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice!  I never smoked with any pear, but I'll bet its good.  And ya can't beat the price!

Red


----------



## tyglover (Nov 22, 2013)

Great wood to smoke with. I've used it on ribs, chicken, other pork cuts like chops, roasts, etc. Real mild smoke, but great flavor. You can use apple and pear interchangeably, at least in my experience. I also use them together, and it produces a great flavor. Have a good time with it :)


----------

